# Leaking vent pipe?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where is the door ?
Exterior door ?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Pics help a lot... from inside, the locale of the pipe in relation to the wet door, and of the roof taking into account the location of all said items.


----------



## emylime (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pictures of the wet molding, shower and vent pipe*

The first picture shows the wet molding on the interior door

The second picture shows it's relation to the shower and window

the third picture shows the vent pipe in relation to the window.


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would remove the door casing to look for wetness higher up.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

The vent pipe appears to run up the outside wall if those are that same two windows. You might be leaking from the shower as well.


----------



## emylime (Apr 24, 2010)

it looks like either way taking apart the door casing will give more info?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Check the condition of the neoprene gasket on the WV boot. 

I've also found dry PVC joints in the attic. How they passed a pressure test is beyond me.


----------



## emylime (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't know what a WV boot is, nor the neo??


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

WV boot = Waste Vent boot. The flashing at the roof line around your waste vent pipe. The neoprene gasket hugs the pipe and keeps water from flowing on the outside of the pipe. The gasket is degradable by UV rays and will crack in time allowing water to run in down the outside of the pipe.

edit: The way to test for an unglued joint in the waste vent line is to stick a garden hose in the vent pipe and let it run. If you get the same leakage that you're seeing during rain, that's what the problem is.


----------



## emylime (Apr 24, 2010)

Took apart the door casing. The wetness is about 8 inches up. Took off the molding. The wetness extends to the shower and about 2 inches beyond on behind the shower. Tomorrow my friend and I will knock a hole in the wall and see what there is to see. I really doubt it is the vent pipe at this point. Why would a vent pipe only leak so close to the ground? So this probably doesn't belong in roofing anymore. My guess that it is the shower. One of two options the first being that the plumber didn't know what he was doing and there is a leaking pipe. The second guess is that the plastic base of the shower has a small hole.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

OR.... could be that your shower door frame is not sealed to the base anymore...


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

emylime said:


> Took apart the door casing. The wetness is about 8 inches up. Took off the molding. The wetness extends to the shower and about 2 inches beyond on behind the shower. Tomorrow my friend and I will knock a hole in the wall and see what there is to see. I really doubt it is the vent pipe at this point. Why would a vent pipe only leak so close to the ground? So this probably doesn't belong in roofing anymore. My guess that it is the shower. One of two options the first being that the plumber didn't know what he was doing and there is a leaking pipe. The second guess is that the plastic base of the shower has a small hole.


Congrats you are narrowing it down.


----------

